# how to stop Pop up adds



## Malleshg (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am facing flirchi.com pop up adds, I am unable to stop / disable it. I am completely tired with this. can some one help to solve this issue.

I am using window 10.

Regards,
Mallesh Gangadhar:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This is malicious adware and I would run Adw Cleaner and JRT Removal tools and that should get it out.
AdwCleaner Download
Junkware Removal Tool Download


----------



## AshtonAsh (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi. I faced with the same problem. Good luck.


----------

